# Mbti- Human natures natural Heirarchy?



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

I know most of us (human beings) were brought into a world demanding, and spreading the thoughts of equality in everything. I can't help but not believe that everything or everyone is equal, that not everything/everyone is on an equal leveling field. Looking at mbti I personally (this idea may not be favored by most) see a pattern of Heirarchy. When you look at types by percentages, you have the most common and the rarest, I always ask myself "why?". There's always a principle to a system, but trying to keep the "every type is equal" perspective it just didn't make sense, it wasn't logical.

So my question to you (NT's specifically but other types are welcomed to put down their opinions) is do you see or believe there is a natural Heirarchy within personality types? If so, how would you list it? If not, can you explain your point as logical as possible, and for non NT's try using the least amount of emotional to decide your answer.

Also I understand mbti has flaws, I strictly focus on cognitive functions. Though I do use mbti, socionics, and other personality assessments to compare and contrast off of the functions. What I ask of you is to, for research purposes, assume that mbti is flawless if you don't agree with the Heirarchy theory, just so I can see how you would list them if you strictly went off of mbti.

This is just for my own personal research purposes.


----------



## Daniel6 (Apr 6, 2012)

I've had similar thoughts before. I suspect that human societies in general depend on the existence and utilization of the four different temperaments, and our contrasting strengths (not an Americanized ideal of "blank slate" equality) are inherent in this. For instance, it would be interesting to see what would happen to a given society if all the SJs disappeared from earth tomorrow, and it would be interesting to see what would happen to science and society if all the NTs disappeared. Because of things like this, I think all the types are "equal" in the sense that they have important roles and duties to perform for the human race, but these roles are, of course, extremely different in function.

Having said this, I think the 16 different personality types can be categorized into hierarchies, but the hierarchies would emphasize the specific strength unique to each different personality type. I personally can't imagine there simply being a single hierarchy to categorize all the types--our strengths are just too different from each other, and important at the same time.


----------



## Voyd (Nov 29, 2011)

at first you talk about equality and how you don't see everyone as equal. Everyone has their differences but the main point to equality is giving everyone a fair chance. Then you ask about the hierarchy of personality types and which ones are more valuable. The way i see it is evolution distributed personality's perfectly and is like many things a balance. its a balance between quantity (S) and quality (N) on a STRICTLY cultural level. S's provide many services and leadership positions as well as entertain. N's provide insight and intelligence and so we need all types to create a proper society (although the idea of an NT only city still sounds cool).


----------

